
Why Brilliant Girls Tend to Favor Non-Stem Careers - UkiahSmith
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/rabble-rouser/201707/why-brilliant-girls-tend-favor-non-stem-careers
======
xhgdvjky
equal opportunity vs equal outcome is such a hard thing to analyze that every
time I hear it I'm glad I only have to debug machines and not society

